# Bottled my first batch of Mead



## knot_gillty (8/6/17)

Just bottled my first batch of Mead tonight. I did the Joes Ancient Orange. Very happy with how they came up!! Tastes quite nice too. I didn't know what to expect, I'm pleasantly surprised with how they taste. In one batch I added an extra clove and an extra half a cinnamon stick. Personally, I like the one with the extras a little better as did my mate, ours wives enjoyed the original a little better. Now to step up and do some bigger batches and start having a play with flavours!..


----------



## mr_wibble (9/6/17)

Ooh, nice and clear.


----------



## Dae Tripper (9/6/17)

Just saw this on FB too, was thinking 'I have seen this before' lol.

Looked at some dates of some dry mead on the shelf, 2015. Better give it a nudge for scientific research.


----------



## titatata (29/6/17)

knot_gillty said:


> Just bottled my first batch of Mead tonight. I did the Joes Ancient Orange. Very happy with how they came up!! Tastes quite nice too. I didn't know what to expect, I'm pleasantly surprised with how they taste. In one batch I added an extra clove and an extra half a cinnamon stick. Personally, I like the one with the extras a little better as did my mate, ours wives enjoyed the original a little better. Now to step up and do some bigger batches and start having a play with flavours!..
> 
> View attachment 106253
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Great job on bottling your first batch of Mead. Looks good. Here's to bigger batches and more flavours. Cheers!


----------



## captain crumpet (30/6/17)

Looks bloody beautiful


----------



## knot_gillty (30/6/17)

captain crumpet said:


> Looks bloody beautiful



Tasted bloody beautiful too!! I was supposed to keep 1lt of each for 6 months and 1lt of each for 12 months to see how they age. I've only got 1lt left, it's only been 3 weeks....


----------



## knot_gillty (2/7/17)

Scrap that last, drank it last night... I'll be left wondering what aged Mead tastes like!.. haha


----------



## GregMeady (2/7/17)

HAHA - When I read that you only had on litre left, the thought crossed my mind that by tomorrow night the litre will be gone, now I wish I had of put a fiver on it.
I have 12 litres in my cupboard in 2litre glass sherry flagons that I brewed last june, 3 flavours. They look bloody gawjus and have been tempted...but...hoping to finally put them into smaller bottles (corona 355ml bottles lables removed) - so I should get 12 of each. The only time i tasted it was when I tranferred from primary into the 2litre flagons - this is 9 months later and just keep forgetting. But have been sitting the the cupboard and i can read a newspaper through them...bloody clear as a bell.


----------



## knot_gillty (3/7/17)

GregMeady said:


> HAHA - When I read that you only had on litre left, the thought crossed my mind that by tomorrow night the litre will be gone, now I wish I had of put a fiver on it.



I actually thought I could've lasted... Had a few mates that were keen to try it so I was more than obliging... haha. I've just done another 20lts on Friday. Just a traditional. When I rack into the demijohns then I'll add the flavours. This time I'll be putting some away for aging!!!


----------



## GregMeady (3/7/17)

knot_gillty said:


> This time I'll be putting some away for aging!!!


r i g h t !!! haha
Define ageing, is that like for a week?


----------

